# Greetings from Upstate NY



## xshainax (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello, my name is Shaina and I am from Upstate NY. I have 3 kitties. Two 11 year old DSH named Sadie and Sammy, and a 7 year old tuxedo DLH named Missy.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Greetings, fellow upstater! Can't wait to hear about your kitties; I love tuxedos (and gingers, and calicos...)


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Shaina, and greetings from a former upstater! 

We're looking forward to hearing about and seeing pics of your three kitties!

amy22, I didn't know you were from upstate NY! I lived in Saratoga Springs for 12 years and miss the snow!!


----------

